# Is "crispy" oven-baked breaded chicken possible?



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been making oven-baked breaded chicken, but the crust always comes out moist - it reminds me of when we'd have Shake&Bake pork chops back in the olden days .

Basically, this is what I do:
rub a little veg oil on chicken pieces (skinless, on the bone)
coat pieces w/ breading
bake on a rack @ 350F for about 45 min to an hour - I found a neat little 1" deep teflon pan with a built in wire rack at Goodwill, perfect for oven grilling
So, any ideas, other than just making fried chicken? I'd like to make 10-20 pieces at a time, hence the oven instead of skillet.

Thanks!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I heat some olive oil in a saute pan until it's hot then I quickly brown both sides of the meat and then put it in the oven to finish cooking. Best way to go if you don't want alot of grease is to place your meat on a rack in a baking pan.
Hope this helps


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

That sounds pretty good, but I should have elaborated that I'm trying to get the crust itself to come out crispy. So far it tastes good, but it a bit soggy. :/

Thanks tho!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I saw the cooks on Everyday Food (a Martha Stewart production) make it with crumbled tortilla chip crumbs using their crispness to impart the sensation of a baked crispness without having to crisp the breading. They were doing this with wings or drumettes or something that cooked a little quicker.

Crispy Chicken Wings and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com

Haven't tried it personally.


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks pretty interesting, esp since I've been experimenting with masa as breading. Thanks!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Have you tried Panko. not sure, but I think they're Korean bread crumbs. (cant savvy the lingo on the pkt.)They're not actually crumbs, more shreds. Anyhoo, you may get a soggy bottom but they crisp up bonny.
Get them at asian supermarkets


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

My way of thinking is basically no.
Reason is, the meat has water in it's and naturally in the oven, there's gonna be a steaming of sorts. So the water steams out of the chx and creates a steam room environment. Now, after that goes away I'd think the oven would return to a Sahara dessert atmosphere but by then you'd end up (probably) with chx jerky. I just don't care if it's not crisp, I go for flavor instead. The Panko is a good thought tho. I get mine at the regular supermarket.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

No word of a lie, i discovered shake and bake in a supermarket in US and bought it(for pork ) It sits in the cupboard waiting to be used. I thought it was inovative. Never having seen the like before. But now i find its from the "olden days"...


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I do remember that it was pretty awesome, taste-wise. The problem is that it wasn't very healthy (tons of sodium). I should probably take a look at it again next time I'm at the store, maybe they have a healthier version.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

If it was awesome, do you really want to go "Light" I'm a great believer in "a little of what you fancy does you good" ie. If it tastes good and you _know_ the low sodium/ low cal version is likely to be rubbish. Why bother. Just have a little now and again. Thats why i buy butter and not low fat spreads... I enjoy rare steak...and good cheese...and cream sauces. A wee bit of what you fancy n all that... Little and not too often


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I do think i managed to do this in the past. I'm not sure what exactly i did. But one thing for sure was to have a very hot oven. I always cook meat in an incredibly hot oven. My roast chicken and chicken legs are always crispy. 
Now, i did it so long ago, i'm not sure, but i believe there was yoghurt on the chicken first, then the crumbs, with crushed garlic and oil and thyme and some flour in them. the flour maybe helps to absorb the liquid? Or possibly you get more liquid because the chickens are fed hormones?


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

*@siduri:* I was afraid someone would suggest cranking up the heat. I live in a REALLY tiny apartment, so I'll have to wait for winter to try that out. I suspect you're on the right track, tho.

*@bughut:* I hear ya, it's just that I'm working hard to lower my sodium intake. I finally got my blood pressure out of the danger zone, and I intend to keep it there.

I might be being unfair to the s&b, tho. I really need to take a look at their ingredients before assuming they're as bad as I think. I always just assume that any "meal-in-a-box" is going to be crap, but that isn't always true.

Cheers


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

After talking about shake n bake yesterday, I decided to try another of my dasterdly American imports...Sloppy joe seasoning...Thought it might make a lovely addition to my long list of meatloaf recipes (that i never write down and can never remember).
Anyway, i opened the sachet and had just started to pour it into the bowl when i decided to check the ingredients... 1st was sugar???...Its in the bin
BTW I'm a compulsive buyer of supermarket items we cant get in UK even if i know they'll likely be naff.
I understand the need to regulate intake of Salt, caffine, alcohol, calories and nicotine. Doc keeps threatening to medicate me if my bp doesnt do better. But as i mentioned earlier, surely a wee bit now and again cant be tooooo bad can it ??????????


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, I'll never forget a conversation I had with a Brit about twenty years ago, on a bus leaving the Crand Canyon for Flagstaff, AZ. He was so effusive about the sheer variety of crap we have in our stores.

"Back in England, a bagel is a bagel is a bagel. But here, you've got every bloody flavor of bagel imaginable! Onion bagels! Blueberry bagels! F*king CHOCOLATE CHIP bagels! I love it!"

Felt good to hear something nice about my country.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

I reckon American marketing folk really know their stuff. If they can take something as simple as a bagel, a batter, or a breakfast cereal, turn it into a sugar coated, sodium loaded fun fest, and convince the public they can't do without it, then they deserve every penny of their fabulous salaries. Loving it :lol:


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

...and now we're back to the usual slamming of the US. Because no other country has sh*tty advertising for crap products, right?

Riiiight...


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

No, no no Not having a dig, Promise. I think it's fabulous. I love it too. OK I put on 1/2 a stone every time im in the US. Its the marketing. You've just got to try it, n everythings supersize portions. I feel like a kid in a sweetie shop every time i visit a supermarket.
If you've never been to the UK you'll have to trust me...We're downright boring in comparison.

You miss my point. The advertising does the job very nicely. The sugar laden junk is sold beautifully. I try as much as the ads yell at me. I draw the line at twinkies tho. Oops, no, forgot, Tried them too.

In conclusion, I love eating in America. Gourmet or trashy. The food is what i absolutely look forward to most.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I've noticed the portion sizes at restaurants in the US is more than generous.. by my Canuck standards anyway. I love the cheesecake factory but I cannot get through their entrees at all and every time I go t here I end up taking a doggie bag home with me. I've had the same experience in other eateries there too. I have to say.. the Americans definitely do love their food!!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh thank goodness for doggie bags. Re. sticky fingers in Chareston, a chinese place in Biloxi beach, a couple of places in Folly beach, A fabulous seafood place in Charleston. Cant remember the name. But we sat outside on a bench for ages supping beer till we were called to our table. Amazing food. Some stranger introduced me to boiled peanuts that night on the bench. I've been hooked ever since.

Sorry Bodhicoyote, seems we've veered off the roast chicken thread.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Best meal I had in the US was in Florida at Disneyworld back in the 80s.. we had the "gold key" card so we were able do dine for free and we went to this place on the boardwalk and had surf and turf. OMG it was amazing and of course we ate it all.. we ate so much that all we could do was go back to our room and lie in bed.. we were both so stuffed!


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, I apologize. I just get a little butthurt that people only focus on our crap foods, because that's all that's presented to them in their countries. (Thanks for nothing, McDonalds. Not only should you burn in H*ll, you should be breaded and deep-fried for eternity in Satan's own Fryolator.)

The truth is, here in the South and Southwest we make some of the best damned food on the planet. I'm in Texas, the nexus of Southern soul food, Western steak and BBQ, and the incomparable cuisines of the US-Mexico border. The global fusion cuisines to be had in California are also truly wonderful. And don't even get me started on the chile culture of New Mexico!

Of course, the blame for this oversight is squarely on our own shoulders. Unfortunatly, we seem to have a higher 'tard-per-capita ratio than most other so-called developed nations. Probably from eating too d*mned much junk food, I suspect.

Now, how do you like your steak: still squealing or just bloody rare?


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Found this recipe in one of my books today. Haven't tried it but no reason to think it wouldn't work.

Crispy Baked Chicken

1 frying chicken, cut into serving pieces
1 C skim milk
1 C cornflake crumbs
1 tsp rosemary
black pepper

Remove all skin from the chicken, rinse and dry the pieces thoroughly. Mix cornflake crumbs with rosemary and pepper and set aside. Dip chicken pieces in milk, then roll in the seasoned crumbs. Let stand briefly so coating will adhere.
Line pan with foil for easy clean-up, place chicken in oiled baking pan. Do not crowd (pieces should not touch). Bake at 400 degrees for 45 minutes or more until done. Crumbs will form a crisp coating.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

This is how I make our breaded chicken as well. Coat the chicken in plain yogurt, then in breadcrumbs (dried out for just a few hours after processing them, add in Italian Seasonings and a little salt). Bake at 375 F for 22-27 minutes. They are crispy on top but the bottoms are a little soft. Everyone loves them. The yogurt helps the breading stay in place.


----------



## bodhicoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

@bubbamom, siduri, penguin: I'll give these methods a try. Thanks!


----------



## mwhearley (Jul 9, 2013)

If you haven't found something that works this is what I do for my clients

I use a cookie sheet with a cooling rack as my pan, it elevated the chicken o the pan and minimizes the soggyness, honestly there is no way around some soggy with baking. 

Preheat 375

2 Lb chicken, sliced thin

1 Cup Mayonnaise 

4 tbsp ranch dressing mix (powder)

4 tbsp heavy cream

1 egg

1 bag of italian seasoned crutons (or home made ones)

add the mayo, ranch, cream, and egg together in a bowl

blend the crutons together very fine (KEY)

after washing and pat drying the chicken, coat each piece with the wet ingredients and then coat with the crumbs, place on baking rack and bake each side for 10 mins remember EACH SIDE. I've noticed when i let them site on a cold cooling rack after baking that the crumbs harden up nicer than just off the sheet. 

Hope this help and works for you.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

MWhearley said:


> If you haven't found something that works this is what I do for my clients
> 
> I use a cookie sheet with a cooling rack as my pan, it elevated the chicken o the pan and minimizes the soggyness, honestly there is no way around some soggy with baking.
> 
> ...


What kind of chicken are you using? That is almost how I do eggplant slices & green tomatoes. I coat with well seasoned mayo then into bread crumbs. I rest them then it's onto a hot sheet pan - turn when golden and finish till golden on the other side. They are delicious.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Just torque the broiler up in the last few moments of cooking. When the panko or skin is to your liking, take it out.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Just torque the broiler up in the last few moments of cooking. When the panko or skin is to your liking, take it out.


----------



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

I've done the usual flour, egg, then panko (I never use regular breadcrumb anymore especially when I want crispy crust) with skin on, bone in chicken thighs (1 hour at 350 in oven), and the result has been quite good. Maybe not as crispy as deep fried (still quite crispy) but you can't beat not having all that splatter.


----------

